# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Μικρό χελιδονάκι και συχνότητα ταΐσματος

## Mary V

Γειά σας παιδιά! 
Ζητώ βοήθεια. Έχουμε βρει ένα χελιδονακι. 
Στην αρχή δεν έτρωγε και προσπαθουσε μόνο να πετάξει. Τα φτερά του όμως είναι ακόμα μικρά και κάνει μόνο μικρές πτήσεις. Γι αυτό φυσικά και το κρατάμε σπίτι. 
Τώρα έχουμε βρει το κόλπο και καταφέραμε να τρώει. Πόσο ομως ξέρει κάποιος; αυτό τώρα ζητάει συνέχεια. Κάνει;
Του δίνουμε ενα μείγμα που βρήκα στο φόρουμ με κιμα, αυγο βραστό, ασβέστιο κ.α.
Παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει όποιος ξέρει! 


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσετε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ !!
Θα σου πουν τι να κάνεις με κάθε λεπτομέρεια , και μάλλον θα το παραλάβουν εκείνη για φροντίδα μιας και θα πρέπει να γίνει και σωστή επανένταξη στη φύση !

----------


## parrotlover❤

Κρατά το σε ζεστό μέρος με μια κουβερτουλα Αν και καλοκαίρι θέλουν όλη την ώρα υψηλή σταθερή θερμοκρασία !!! Συνέχισε να το ταιζεις αυτό που μαγειρευεις.. και όταν τα φτερά είναι στο ίδιο μήκος με την ουρά θα είναι έτοιμο να φύγει!!  Keep trying  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Πόσο ομως ξέρει κάποιος; αυτό τώρα ζητάει συνέχεια. Κάνει;
> Του δίνουμε ενα μείγμα που βρήκα στο φόρουμ με κιμα, αυγο βραστό, ασβέστιο κ.α.


ναι συνεχίστε προσεκτικά το τάισμα απλά να μιλήσετε άμεσα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ !
Περιμένουμε νεότερα !!

----------


## Mary V

Μου είπαν να μην του ξαναδώσω κιμά. Μόνο αυγό βραστό και μάλιστα μόνο το ασπράδι. Ή τροφή ανάπτυξης για γατούλες. 
Αυτό θα κάνουμε απο δω και πέρα και βλέπουμε. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Θα σας ενημερώσω για νεότερα. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σου ειπε η ΑΝΙΜΑ οτι η τροφη αναπτυξης για γατες κανει και δεν κανει ο κιμας; 

ο κιμας οχι για χορηγηση απο μονος του ,αλλα με ελαιολαδο ,ασβεστιο(σουπιοκοκκαλο ή καποιο συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου ) ,φρυγανια ή ψωμι και λιγο βραστο αυγο ή και καθολου ,εχει μεγαλει στην επαρχια ,σε οργανωση που δεν υπαρχει πια ,για δεκαετιες ειτε χελιδονακια ειτε αλλα εντομοφαγα 

Αν η πρωτη υλη  δημιουργιας γατοτροφης (προφανως θα ειναι και αυτη απο τα καλυτερα μερη κρεατος και οχι οτι περισσευει απο τις κρεατοβιομηχανιες .... )  ειναι πιο ποιοτικη απο κιμα κομμενο για ανθρωπους ,τοτε παω πασο ....

Αυτο με το μεγεθος των φτερων που αναφερθηκε ειναι σωστο .Τοτε θα ειναι ετοιμο για απελευθερωση σε καταλληλη περιοχη (parrotlover βλεπω γνωριζεις αρκετα για την ηλικια σου .. ) 

Αν ειναι χελιδονι παντως και  οχι πετροχελιδονο ,η φωλια των γονιων του θα ειναι πολυ κοντα .Αν ειναι πετροχελιδονο ,πρεπει να απελευθερωθει σε καταλληλη περιοχη 

Να δουμε φωτο

----------


## Mary V

Ναι έτσι μου είπανε και τα 3 μαλιστα άτομα που μιλησα στο τηλέφωνο. 
Αυτή ακριβώς την συνταγή του είχα φτιάξει και του εδωσα για μιάμιση μερα, αλλά μου είπαν να μην του ξαναδώσω γιατί δεν μπορεί λέει να μεταβολισει τον κιμα.. τι να σου πω.. μακαρι να 'ξερα..
Τώρα του δινω ασπράδι μόνο και περιμένω και την γατοτροφη. Βλέπουμε. .
Το καλό είναι ότι τρώει. Κάθε 10 λεπτά του δινω μισο νυχάκι αυγό και μετά κοιμάται. :-)
Όσο για το είδος μάλλον είναι σπιτοχελιδονο.
Έχει πολλά τέτοια εδω.
Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία στην φωλιά του...
Την διάλεξε μόνο του από την πρώτη μέρα. Ενω εγώ το είχα σε κουτάκι, πέταξε και μπήκε στον αργιλε και δεν κουνεται από κει τώρα! Χα χα! 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mαλλον ειναι το  λεγομενο  σταβλοχελιδονο με τον πορτοκαλι λαιμο

http://www.1000birds.com/reports_GRE2_Barn-Swallow.htm


θα  ηταν ενδιαφερον να τους ρωτουσες ,τι κρεας  εχει η γατοτροφη που μεταβολιζεται ,ενω ο  κιμας οχι ... 

*Γνωστος πτηνιατρος  ,εχει  στη σελιδα το παρακατω αρθρο που  εχουμε με την αδεια του αναδημοσιευσει**Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών*και γραφει για ταισμα χελιδονιων 




> Εντομοφάγα πουλιά Τροφικό μίγμα * (βλ. σελ. μίγμα) & σκουλήκια (mealworms)& a /d
> Χελιδόνια_(Hirundinidae), Σταχτάρες(Apodidae), Νυχτοβάτες(Caprimulgidae), 
> σκουλήκια (mealworms)._





> *Τροφικό μίγμα
> 
> Το τροφικό μίγμα προσφέρεται σε πολλά είδη πουλιών και κυρίως στα εντομοφάγα.
> Τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την μείξη είναι:
> 200 γρ. κιμάς φρέσκος.
> 2 καλά βρασμένα αυγά ψιλοτριμένα λίγο ψωμί ψίχα τριμμένο.
> 2 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι.
> 5 ταμπλέτες Pet Τabs σκόνη
> 1 ταμπλέτα Pet Cal σκόνη.*




αν και εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια καποιων μηνων και εμμεση μεσω πολυ στενου μου φιλου ,παρα πολλων ετων ταισματος  νεοσσων με κιμα ,νομιζω το  αρθρο  του γιατρου τα λεει ολα 




Αλλο κανει *και* η γατοτροφη και αλλο δεν κανει ο  κιμας ....

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα και απο εμενα αρχικα ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για αυτο το υπεροχο πλασματακι.
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στη Μαρια για αυτην την καταπληκτική πραξη αγαπης προς το πουλακι οσο για την τροφη δεν γνωριζω αλλα μου φαίνεται παραξενο αυτο που σου ειπαν γιατι οκ δεν κανει ο κιμας αλλα ποιος κιμας βοδινος χοιρινος η κοτολου και αν δεν κανει κανενας τοτε η γατοτροφη τι εχει μεσα?

----------


## Mary V

Παιδιά καλημερα σε όλους. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για τα μηνύματα και το ενδιαφέρον. 
Από χθες το βράδυ το χελιδονακι μας δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. Γυρίσαμε το βράδυ και το βρήκαμε πολύ αδύναμο. Δεν στηριζόταν στα πόδια του και το κεφαλάκι του ήταν γερμενο προς τα κάτω. .
Δεν ξέραμε τι να κάνουμε και του ανοίξαμε το ράμφος και το ταϊσαμε.
Πήρε λίγο τα πανω του γι αυτό και έκατσα ξαγρυπνη και το ξυπναγα για να το ταισω. Αυτό γίνεται μέχρι τώρα. Πιο πολύ κοιμάται όμως και κάποιες φορές δεν ξυπνάει για να φάει. .
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να το βοηθήσω. Και κτηνίατρος δεν παίζει κοντά. . Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ. . :'( 


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

θα παρεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου  ζαχαρη και στη μυτη του κουταλιου αλατι και θα τα διαλυσεις  με μιξερακι του φραπε σε 100 ml νερο και θα δινεις οσο μπορεις  καθε τοσο 

θα δινεις οποτε μπορει και λιγο αραιωμενο  κροκο αυγου με το νερο αυτο (να ειναι χλιαρο ) 

το χελιδονακι ειναι  οκ στην κοιλια του; η καρινα του ειναι εντονη;  

να το βαλεις  καπου να ειναι ζεστα

----------


## anonymous

http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00M...useMartins.htm

----------


## Mary V

> θα παρεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου  ζαχαρη και στη μυτη του κουταλιου αλατι και θα τα διαλυσεις  με μιξερακι του φραπε σε 100 ml νερο και θα δινεις οσο μπορεις  καθε τοσο 
> 
> θα δινεις οποτε μπορει και λιγο αραιωμενο  κροκο αυγου με το νερο αυτο (να ειναι χλιαρο ) 
> 
> το χελιδονακι ειναι  οκ στην κοιλια του; η καρινα του ειναι εντονη;  
> 
> να το βαλεις  καπου να ειναι ζεστα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Για την κοιλίτσα του και την καρίνα δεν έχω ιδέα. 
Τι λες να έχει; 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Απλά για να δεις ότι τρώει ικανοποιητικά και δεν έχει αδυνατίσει!!

----------


## jk21

*Food:*
*Suggested foods include:*
*[Note:* The experience of people rearing *Apus apus - Common swifts* *strongly indicates that a diet of insects and insectivore food (based on insects) not meat is essential for the proper growth and development of swift chicks.* (N43.3124.w1) It is probable that diets for swallows and martens, also, should be wholly or mainly insects or insectivorous food.]

Tropican Rearing Mix (Rolf C Hagen).
Mixed fresh each day for each group of chicks and kept refrigerated between meals.(B151)*Mixture of minced meat, insectivorous mix, vitamin/mineral supplement* (e.g. Nutrobal,Vetark Animal Health) and dead mealworms.(D24)Strips of ox heart, with scrambled egg; supplement with a "fine dusting" of SA37 (Intervet UK Ltd) vitamin/mineral powder. (P19.1.w4)Yolk from hard-boiled eggs mixed with crushed, soaked digestive biscuits, strips of raw ox heart, mealworms, ants' eggs, tinned cat or dog food. (D63)Offer natural food if available. (P19.1.w4)Supplement with a vitamin/mineral mixture such as SA37 (Intervet UK Ltd). (D63






παιρνοντας ως βαση αυτη την εγκυρη δημοσιευση ,να εξηγησω ....  η ιδανικη διατροφη για ενα τετοιο πουλακι ειναι μια αυγοτροφη με εντομα ,καταλληλη για εντομοφαγα πουλια .Ειναι αρκετα πρωτεινουχα ,αρκετα περισσοτερο και απο αυτες για ιθαγενη finches οπως καρδερινες ,φλωρια κλπ δηλαδη για χελιδονια ,κοκκινολαιμηδες ,τσιχλες και αλλα ειδη εντομοφαγα 

απο κει  και περα η παροχη σκετου κιμα ή σαν κυρια βαση της διατροφης τον κιμα ,ναι μεν βοηθα την αναπτυξη στο φουλ ,αλλα ενεχει κινδυνο παροχης υπερβολικου σιδηρου και  σχετικης τοξικωσης .Για αυτο  και το μιγμα του γιατρου που παρεθεσα ,περιεχει και βαση αμυλουχα ,οπως και λαδι ή ασβεστιο που και ριχνουν την τελικη ποσοστοση σιδηρου (το ασβεστιο εκτος απο χρησιμο στην αναπτυξη περιοριζει και την απορροφηση του σιδηρου (  .... οσοι γνωριζουν οτι οι γαρδενιες δεν αναπτυσσονται σε ασβεστουχα εδαφη ξερουν τι λεω ... ετσι Γιωργο  χαχα ) και κανουν  το τελικο μιγμα καταλληλοτατο για την αναπτυξη των νεοσσων και  με πληρη ευθυνη δηλωνω οτι για 10ετιες πριν γινει χρηση των γατοτροφων για οικονομια απο τις οργανωσεις  (ελλειψη χρηματων ,τεχνες κατεργαζεται .... ) ηταν αυτο που μεγαλωνε εγκατελλειμενους νεοσσους απο τις  οργανωσεις .Απο κει και περα  η γατοτροφη  ,οχι  μονο περιεχει κρεας ( που μπορει να ειναι και πουλερικων και δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιδανικο πουλια να τρεφονται με ιδιο ακριβως ζωικο ιστο ) αλλα ειναι και ενισχυμενες με σιδηρο για τις αναγκες σαρκοφαγων ζωων που ισως και  αυτος  μετριαζεται με τις προσμιξεις αλλων ουσιων .Δεν λεω οτι δεν κανουν για αναπτυξη (αρκει να ειναι ποιοτικων εταιριων που ιιιιιιισως  διασφαλιζουν ποιοτικη πρωτη υλη )αλλα δεν ειναι η μοναδικη τροφη που κανει και ο κιμας ειναι ακαταλληλος ....




Οπως και να εχει ,ας ζησει το πουλακι και  βλεπουμε .ο ‎nikoslarisa  εχει στο παρελθον μεγαλωσει  σταχταρες  επιτυχως , με τις  συμβουλες μελους παλιας οργανωσης στη θεσσαλια ,με χρηση τετοιου μιγματος  που  λεω και σε περιοδο  που  ηταν σαν εκτροφεας πολυ πιο απειρος σε σχεση με σημερα

----------


## jk21

Μαρια μπορει απλα να αρνειται να τραφει ,για αγνωστους λογους ή να εχει ασθενησει .Την γατοτροφη την ετρωγε  οσο την τροφη  πριν ; ή δεν ειχες δωσει και εδινες μονο αυγο;

----------


## Mary V

Όταν μου είπαν να μην του ξαναδώσω το μείγμα του κιμά, για εκείνη την ημέρα το συνέχισα, καθώς και μένα μου φάνηκε λίγο οξύμωρο να κάνει η γατοτροφη και όχι αυτή η συνταγή. Την επόμενη όμως μέρα δηλαδή χθες μη έχοντας ακόμα την γατοτροφη του έδωσα μόνο ασπράδι. και το βράδυ που το βρήκα χάλια και είχα και την γατοτροφη το ταισα μ' αυτή. Και ακόμα μ αυτή το ταΐζω και μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερα. 
Μου ζήτησε τώρα μόνο του!
Νομίζω ότι το σκέτο ασπράδι την έκανε τη δουλειά. Το αποδυναμωσε..

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Mary V

Αν όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι τι ώρα να το ταισω σήμερα. Μου έχουν πει μέχρι τις 19:00-20:00

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## anonymous

Οσο εχει φως, ταισε το Μαρια με τις συχνοτητες που αναφερει το αρθρο.
Και να προσπαθησεις να δωσεις φαγητο λιγο πριν πεσει το σκοταδι.





> Feeding Frequency:
> 
> Suggested feeding frequencies include:
> 
>     *Feed every hour during daylight. (D24)
>     *Feed at least every two hours and ensure the chicks are fed at least eight times during the day. (D63)

----------


## jk21

Aν το πρωι ειχε φως αργοτερα απο το φως της ημερας εξωτερικα και πιθανον ξυπνησε αργοτερα ,ταισε και μια ωρα αργοτερα απο την στιγμη που νυχτωνει  εξω εχοντας ομως ηδη χαμηλωσει το φως  εσωτερικα και εφοσον το  ιδιο  παραμενει  ξυπνιο και ζητα 

Αν το δεις εξασθενημενο ξανα ,χωρις δυναμη να τραφει ,δωσε οπως σου ειπα ζαχαρονερο με αλατι για ενεργεια  και ηλεκτρολυτες ή καποια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο  μαζι  με αυτο 

το ασπραδι περιεχει ιδανικη πρωτεινη ,αλλα μονο  πρωτεινη .Ουτε ασβεστιο ,ουτε λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες οπως η πληρως απαραιτητη d3 αλλα και η A , που υπαρχει στον κροκο

----------


## Mary V

Πολύ χρήσιμα όσα μου λέτε! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Από την φωτογραφία πόσο ημερών σας φαίνεται; να προσθέσω ότι έχει παντού φτέρωμα και δεν έχει γυμνά σημεία. 
Συγγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα με τις ερωτήσεις..

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ακριβεια δεν μπορω να σου πω  αλλα πιστευω σιγουρα 14 ημερων και πανω τωρα πια

----------


## Mary V

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
Μετά από 16 μέρες περιπετειών άλλα και αγάπης και φροντίδας, αφήσαμε σήμερα το πρωί το χελιδονακι ελεύθερο! Μεγάλη συγκίνηση. .
Είχαμε δεθεί πολύ μαζί του, αλλά και αυτό μαζί μας. Ευτυχώς όμως το ένστικτό του λειτούργησε κι έφυγε! Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει! Καλή τύχη πουλάκι μας! 
Ευχαριστώ όλο το φόρουμ για τις συμβουλές χωρίς τις οποίες δεν θα τα είχαμε καταφέρει. 
Να είστε όλοι καλά! 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαρια χαιρομαι πολυ !

εχεις καποιο βιντεακι ισως απο την απελευθερωση;

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο ,μπραβο και παλι μπραβο Μαρια!!

----------


## Mary V

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βιντεακι. Επειδή είχε φοβηθεί που το κλείσαμε στο καλαθάκι για να το μεταφέρουμε στο σημείο απελευθέρωσης, το μόνο που σκεφτόμασταν ήταν να το αφήσουμε όσο πιο γρήγορα γινόταν. 
Είχε πολλά χελιδόνια αυτή την ώρα, το γνωρίζαμε άλλωστε και απλά πέταξε αμέσως προς αυτά και μπερδεύτηκε μαζί τους. Ελπίζω αλλά και το νιώθω ότι τα έχει καταφέρει! :-)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

